# 1 out if 2 keys dead



## steph.j.koczalski (10 mo ago)

Hi am new to this site so I hope someone can help. I own a 1 series 2016 ed plus and one of the keys are dead I have changed battery but no response 😐 the key that's dead as 4 buttons


----------

